# neuer Teich



## Eugen (12. Apr. 2010)

Hallo Foris

Eigentlich war der Teichbau schon fürs letzte Jahr angedacht, aber mangelnde Zeit, die restliche Gartenplanung sowie ein für unsere Ecke relativ früher Wintereinbruch standen dem Ganzen im Wege.
So entstand im Spätherbst (ohne mein Zutun) lediglich ein großes, unstrukturiertes Loch im Garten. (nein, es ist nicht mein Garten, ich hätte gar keinen Platz für einen neuen Teich  )

.. 

 ...

 
Als der Schnee dann heuer endlich weg war, musste das Loch strukturiert werden.

..

 ..

So entstand ein Teich ( ca. 4,20 x 6,80 ), der bedingt durch ein Rohr in ca. 60cm Tiefe sowie einiger Felsbrocken eine Sumpfzone bzw. Flachwasserzone mitten drin erhalten wird.
Eine weitere Besonderheit ergab sich durch eine Trockenmauer und einem recht stark abfallenden Gelände.
Dadurch ist etwa ein Drittel des Umfangs eine Art Hochteich geworden. 

Am letzten WE wurde dann Vlies und Folie verlegt.
Auf den lehm- und steinhaltigen Untergrund wurde eine Schicht Sand aufgetragen und darauf kam das 500er Vlies.
Dann die Folie. Für mich das erste Mal eine EPDM-Folie, von der ich bei der Verlegung ganz begeistert war.
Nie mehr PVC !!!

..

 

Demnächst kommt auf die Folie noch ein 300er Vlies als Schutz, da ich mit Sandsteinen in der Ecke hochgehen will und so die Pflanzzone zur Mauer verbreitern kann,ohne groß was an der Tiefenzone wegnehmen zu müssen.

Anschließend kommt Substrat rein, sodaß man im Endstadium keine Folie oder Vlies mehr sehen wird.
Auf den Teichgrund kommt ein Kiesgemisch (8-16) mit Sandanteil.
Die Sandsteine werden mit Sand/Erde hinterfüllt und geben so ein nährstoffhaltiges Substrat für die Pflanzen. 
Gleiches gilt für die Pflanzzonen ringsherum.
Diese werden mit Substrat so verfüllt, dass verschiedene Niveaus entstehen.
Ins Flachwasser will ich noch 2 oder 3 Trittsteine einbauen, die allerdings mehr zur Deko dienen.

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt kommen demnächst auch schon UW-Pflanzen rein, die in meinem großen Teich schon recht schön wachsen und trotz der Kälte sicher schon umgesetzt werden können.
Was genau das alles sein wird 
Sicherlich Krebsscheren,Tannenwedel und Seekannen. Außerdem halt alles, was mein Teich an UW-Pflanzen hergibt.

Fortsetzung folgt….


----------



## Christine (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*



fleissig, fleissig, lieber Eugen - da hast Du schon ganz schön was geschafft. :gratuliere

 und so eine schöne Doku rh


----------



## wp-3d (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Hi Eugen,

kann der Teichvirus so ausarten,

keinen Platz mehr im eigenen Garten, jetzt geht es auf die Nachbargrundstücke ?

oh, oh, ich habe auch keinen Platz mehr im Garten.




.


----------



## Eugen (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

sodela, wieder einen Schritt weiter.

am Do habe ich mit Pflastersteinen teilweise die Böschung abgestellt, um mehr Pflanzfläche zu bekommen.
Dann für den Teichgrund den Kies eingebracht.

Freitags gings bei herrlichem Sonnenschein ans Mischen des Substrats.
Einige Kubikmeter Sand und lehmhaltiger Mutterboden wurden mit einem Mörtelmischer gemischt und eingebracht. Das Verhältnis Sand:Erde varierte dabei,da einer den Sand und ein anderer den Mutterboden einschaufelte. Es bewegte sich von 1:1 bis 3:1. Bei der Verteilung im Teich war dann ausschlaggebend, wo Starkzehrer oder "normale" Pflanzen hinkommen.



 

Am Abend bzw am SA hieß es dann "Wasser marsch". Die anfängliche Trübung war am SA schon fast nicht mehr zu sehen. Am SO war das wasser dann schon klar. 



 

Im Laufe der Woche wird der Pflanzplan erstellt,fehlende Pflanzen bestellt und hoffentlich bis zum 9. Mai eingepflanzt.

@ Werner
keine Angst,es ist nicht das Nachbarsgrundstück,sondern das meines zukünftigen Schwiegersohns


----------



## Eugen (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

jepp, der Pflanzplan steht,
die Pflanzen sind bestellt.
Am "Tag der Arbeit" wird bepflanzt. 

Die noch sichtbare Folie an der Mauer wird mit Zinktitanblech verblendet.

Dann fehlt nur noch die "Gestaltung"
aber da hats auch schon einige Ideen


----------



## Christine (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Hi Eugen,

da drücken wir Dir aber die Daumen, dass die Pflanzen auch rechtzeitig zum Tag der Arbeit ankommen...

Aber da Du bestimmt in einer uns wohlbekannten Fachgärtnerei bestellst hast, wird es ja wohl keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Eugen (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Hi Christine,

[OT]Ich hole sie persönlich ab. [/OT]


----------



## Elfriede (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Unglaublich, Eugen,

was Du da in so kurzer Zeit wieder geschafft hast. Schön sieht der neue Teich auch schon ohne Bepflanzung aus, trotzdem aber freue ich mich schon auf die Fotos nach dem Tag der Arbeit, für den ich Dir heute schon schönes Pflanzwetter und viel Erfolg wünsche.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Eugen (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Und wieder was geschafft  

Am 1.Mai wurden die Pflanzen geholt.
(nochmals vielen Dank nach Tiefenried !!!!   )

Gestern wurden sie dann gemäß Pflanzplan in den Teich gebracht.
Heute ist Algenabfischen angesagt 
Morgen folgt dann die Pflanzenernte bei mir.
Am MI wird "umgezogen"  einschließlich zweier Miniseerosen,die bereits die ersten Blütenknospen hochschieben.

Dann wird FR und SA "dekoriert". Glasbrocken,Baumwurzel,Sandsteine uam.
und am Rand ein Steg gebaut.

Es fehlen dann nur noch die Bleche an den Mauern,um die Folie zu kaschieren, der Bau einer Kräuterspirale sowie etwas "Geplätscher" (manche sagen auch Bachlauf dazu  )


----------



## Eugen (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

das Wetter hat die Arbeiten etwas verzögert.
Trotzdem ist nun fast alles eingepflanzt.
Es fehlen noch einige Krebsscheren und die Seerosen,die bei mir noch etwas "vorgezogen" werden.


----------



## Doris (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Hallo Eugen
Da habt ihr ja echt was geleistet. Es ist ein sehr interessanter Bericht. Wie ich sehe habt ihr ja auch wieder eine Wurzel in den Teich eingefügt.
Bin schon gespannt auf weitere Bilder .​


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Servus Eugen

Perfekt , wie könnte man es auch anders von Dir erwarten 

Klitzekleine Anmerkung  .... die Folie hinten versteckst aber noch, hast ja auch von Blechen gesprochen ....


> Es fehlen dann nur noch die Bleche an den Mauern,um die Folie zu kaschieren


----------



## Eugen (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Hallo Helmut,
naja, perfekt ist er noch nicht, trotzdem Danke. 
im Endausbau wirst du auch hier, wie bei allen meinen Teichen, keinen Quadratzentimeter Folie mehr sehen.  
Dafür satte 56 versch. Planzen  

Anhang anzeigen neuer Teich Pflanzen.xls


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

 Eugen!

Das ist ja ein richtiger Teich geworden


----------



## inge50 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Hallo Eugen,

hast du  gemacht. Gefällt mir gut 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Eugen (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Update

am WE sind nun noch einige UW-Pflanzen und 2 Seerosen eingezogen.
.


 
.
Jetzt heißt es warten bis die Pflanzen gut wachsen und für die Wasserklärung sorgen.
In nächster Zeit stehen noch einige optische Änderungen auf der Agenda.
Neue Bilder folgen also erst in einigen Wochen,


----------



## Inken (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Hallo Eugen!

Unglaublich, was ihr in den paar Wochen aus dem Boden gezaubert habt! 
Ich bin schon sehr gespannt wie es aussieht, wenn die Pflanzen durchstarten! Welche Seerosen sind denn eingezogen?

Und bitte nicht so mit Fotos geizen, ein paar Detailaufnahmen wären schön!


----------



## Fluni81 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Huhu!

@Inken
Er hat nen Stück weiter oben ne datei angehängt, da kann  man sehn, welche Pflanzen genau drin sind


Eugen, ich würd gern sehn, wo du das mit dem Blech verkleidet hast, wie das aussieht

gruss antje


----------



## Conny (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Hallo Eugen,

links neben meinem Bildschirm ist schon eine Riesenpfütze  D
 vll solltest Du doch Deinen Job wechseln und zu den Groß- und Klein-Teichbauern wechseln  sehr schön


----------



## Eugen (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*



Fluni81 schrieb:


> Huhu!
> 
> Eugen, ich würd gern sehn, wo du das mit dem Blech verkleidet hast, wie das aussieht
> 
> gruss antje



Hi Antje,
die Blechverkleidung ist noch in Arbeit, wird wohl in nächster zeit montiert


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Servus Eugen

Du schreibst


> Dann die Folie. Für mich das erste Mal eine EPDM-Folie, von der ich bei der Verlegung ganz begeistert war.
> Nie mehr PVC !!!



Da ich ja nun meinen Pflanzenteich in Angriff genommen habe wollte ich Dich fragen, ob es wirklich die EPDM-Folie bringt ... verlegetechnisch, preismäßig und ob ich eventuell einen Bachlauf ohne Probs anstückeln kann


----------



## Eugen (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Hi Helmut

Verlegetechnisch : ja
Preislich : nein
Ankleben : ka1  soll aber gehen,habs selbst nicht probieren müssen.


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Servus Eugen

Danke


----------



## Eugen (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Kurzes Update :

Vor 8 Wochen wurde das Wasser eingelassen,vor 5 Wochen kamen die Pflanzen rein.
Nach einer anfänglichen Trübung ist das Wasser nun schon seit einer Woche glasklar.
Sicht bis zum Boden. 


 ....

 ....

 ....



Jetzt kommen noch einige Pflanzen rein, die inzwischen in meiner "Aufzuchtstation" recht ordentlich gewachsen sind.
Vorallem noch UW-Pflanzen,da die Sicht auf den Kies in der Tiefe doch nicht so prickelnd ist.


----------



## boesihexi (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

ich __ blicke neidisch auf dein neuer teich, eugen  meine baustelle kommt zwar auch voran, aber beileibe nicht so flott wie deine. was machst du aber mit dem - sorry - hässlichen rand auf der linken seite? wird er irgendwie verkleidet oder soll er mit pflanzen zuwachsen?


----------



## Eugen (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*



boesihexi schrieb:


> ... was machst du aber mit dem - sorry - hässlichen rand auf der linken seite? wird er irgendwie verkleidet oder soll er mit pflanzen zuwachsen?



Wenn der Klempner nun endlich liefern würde :beten , wird der Rand mit Blech verkleidet.
Schrieb ich aber weiter vorne schon.
Mit Pflanzen wird er aber sicher auch noch zuwachsen,aber das sicher erst im nächsten Jahr.
Genug Nährstoffe sind im Substrat für ein schnelles Wachstum jedenfalls vorhanden.


----------



## boesihexi (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

oh, das habe ich wohl überlesen, sorry. blech und die holzterasse passen sehr gut zusammen. das wird ein nobler teich werden, den deine tochter hoffentlich zu schätzen weiss


----------



## heiko_243 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

@Digicat:


> Ankleben


Traue dich ruhig - ich habe meinen Schwimmteich aus 3 EPDM-Einzelfolien wegen komplizierter Geometrie zusammengeklebt. Die Verklebung muss man zwar sorgfältig machen, ist aber nicht besonders kompliziert. Die Firestone-Klebebänder kleben wahnsinnig gut - man muss die Klebebänder zerreißen, wenn man wieder was trennen will. Das ist auch das die Größte Gefahr beim Verkleben - wenn man einmal schief klebt, gibt es kein zurück mehr. Arbeitsvorbereitung (Unterlage) ist daher sehr wichtig.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Digicat (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Servus

[OT]@ Heiko: Danke fürs Mut machen und für den Tipp[/OT]

@ Eugen: Schaut super aus mit den sehr wüchsigen Pflanzen 

Wenn man das Bild vom 10.05. mit dem heutigen vergleicht 

Aber warum stört dich der Kies   ..... da kannst wenigsten schon eingezogene Lebewesen besser beobachten 

Also, ich würde mir schon einen Teil des Teichgrundes bewuchsfrei halten  vorallem weil man ja net die blanke Folie sieht 

Bin schon sehr auf die "Bleche" gespannt, wenn der Spengler doch endlich liefern würde .... *Ungeduldig bin*


----------



## Eugen (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Nachdem ich am SO zufällig - und natürlich ohne Kamera  - am Teich war und feststellen mußte,daß die Azolla doch sehr überhand nahm, bin ich gestern abend hin,um diese abzukeschern. Außerdem fehlten hitzebedingt doch einige Liter Wasser.



 .... 

 

Nach dem Abkeschern von 6 (in Worten Sechs) Baueimern und dem Einlassen von Wasser sah er dann so aus :



 

Interessant war,daß das Feenmoos auch problemlos auf feuchtem Sand wächst und da,trotz voller Sonne, sein "Grün" behält. Nach der Erhöhung des Wasserspiegels blieb es unter Wasser,da im Sand richtig verwurzelt.
Mal abwarten, wie es sich weiter entwickelt.

Wasserwerte hab ich immer noch keine ermittelt, seh ich auch nicht zwingend notwendig. 
Hauptsache das Wasser ist klar und nährstoffhaltig genug,damit die Pflanzen weiter wachsen können.

Demnächst kommen aus meinem Teich noch einige Pflanzen und Seerosen dazu,sodaß Ende Juli dem Teich die "Neuanlage" nicht mehr anzusehen ist. 

Für alle Neuteichler : Man kann definitiv einen neuen Teich anlegen, der schon nach wenigen Wochen klares,algenloses Wasser hat, obwohl das Leitungswasser sehr hart und nitrathaltig ist und das Bodensubstrat aus Mutterboden,Lehm und sand besteht.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Hallo Eugen,
schaut inzwischen super aus
großes Lob von mir.
Wie bereits von dir geschrieben, sieht man dem Teich nicht an, daß er noch so
jung ist.
Welches Grundstück muß als nächstes dran glauben (Teichvirus)?
LG Markus


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Servus Eugen

Ich bewundere deinen :gdaumen immer wieder, denn du schaffst es, wie von Zauberhand, einen neuangelegten Teich vor "Grünem Wasser" zu bewahren 

Ich denke dazu trägt auch das Algenfarn (Azolla) bei ... nicht umsonst mußtest du 


> 6 (in Worten Sechs) Baueimern


abkeschern .....
Also an Nährstoffen dürfte es dank "Mutterboden-Gemisch" nicht mangeln 



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> immo spekuliere ich mit der ECO supernova.
> Allerdings hab ich noch etwas Zeit,da der "Bachlauf" noch auf seine Fertigstellung wartet.


Wo wird den der Bachlauf entstehen  beim hier besprochenen Teich oder bei deinem zu Hause 
Hat dies mit den Regenbogenelritzen (Notropis chrosomus) zu tun. 
Diese Fischerl würde mich auch sehr interessieren und sind ohne viel Technik (außer Bachlauf) leicht zu halten. Brauchen/wollen die halt nur ein bisserl Strömung.


----------



## Eugen (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*



Digicat schrieb:


> ...
> Wo wird den der Bachlauf entstehen  beim hier besprochenen Teich ....



Genau da. 

Bachlauf ist leicht übertrieben. 
An der Vorderseite sind noch einige Quadratmeter Platz.
Da soll eine Kräuterspirale oder so ähnlich hin ( Kräuterhochbeet ) 
Daneben soll dann etwas Wasser in den Teich plätschern. 
Also mehr eine Art "Wasserfall" über 2-3 Stufen, knapp 80 cm hoch und ca 3 Meter lang.

Ob das heuer noch was wird ? 

Edit flüstert mir noch,daß keine Zauberhand im Spiel ist.  .
Es spielt lediglich eine scheinbar gut kombinierte und recht große Pflanzenvielfalt eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Servus Eugen

Danke für die Info ....

Genau so sollte auch eine Kräuterspirale angelegt sein


----------



## Eugen (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Ein kurzes,bilderloses Update :

Bei der Hitze haben die Pflanzen das Wachstum scheinbar eingestellt.
Dafür blüht es an jeder Ecke.

Was immo wächst ist das Azolla (gestern ca 30 Liter abgefischt 
und (ja,ich geb es zu  ) Fadenalgen. 
Es mußte ja endlich mal kommen. 


Wasserwerte sind für meinen Geschmack in Ordnung.
pH = 8,3 / GH = 16 / Nitrat = 5 / Phosphat = 0
Leitwert = 420  ==> Da ist noch genug Nährstoff drin. 
Die Wassertemperatur hat angenehme 26°  

Nachdem die N.__ Sioux sehr gut wächst und blüht, hab ich gestern einen Ableger der __ Arc en ciel und meine N.Indiana eingesetzt, da die bei mir nicht so viel Sonne abbekommt.
Ausserdem noch einen Ableger einer N. Marliacea albida.


----------



## Majaberlin (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Hört sich ja gut an, aber "bilderlos" ist nicht so wirklich prickelnd


----------



## Eugen (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Hi Maja,

[OT]es gibt nur 3 neue Bilder mit mir im Teich. 
Und glaub mir, die sind überhaupt nicht prickelnd. [/OT]


----------



## Majaberlin (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Ich glaub dir ja vieles  (du hast ja schon ein tolles Wissen inzwischen) . aber *das* nicht . Und außerdem liegt das ja auch immer im Auge des Betrachters, nicht wahr?


----------



## NNZ (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Hallo eugen

Ich habe noch ne andere Frage. Wie schaffst du das, dass der Teich so klar ist???

Gruss Nick


----------



## Eugen (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Hi Nick,

keine Ahnung,wie ich das schaffe.  

Ich denke mal,daß ich schlicht genügend Pflanzen einsetze.
Wobei ich schon auch darauf achte,was wohin gepflanzt wird.
Als Vorsichtsmaßnahme habe ich Azolla rein,damit der Nährstoffüberschuß *im* Wasser - bis die Unterwasserpflanzen ihre volle Arbeit verrichten - schneller reduziert wird.
Ich habe ja in den Sumpf- und Flachwasserzonen jede Menge nährstoffhaltiges Substrat eingebaut.
Am WE kommen nochmals UW-Pflanzen aus meinen Nachzuchten rein.
Seit eingen Tagen wachsen ja auch Fadenalgen,aber das Risiko mußte ich halt eingehen.
Ich denke mal,daß im nächsten Jahr auch dieses "Problem" gelöst sein wird.
Bis dahin sind meine Sumpfpflanzennachzuchten groß genug und werden umgesiedelt.

Naja,und Fische sind halt auch keine drin.


----------



## NNZ (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Ok. Ja ich werde in der nächsten Woche meinen Teich vergrössern. jetzt werde ich noch jede Menge Pflanzen kaufen. Was meinst du unter nährstoffreiches Substrat??? 

Andere Frage: 
Wie kann ich Folie verbinden ohne zu schweissen??

freue mich auf eine Antwort

Gruss NIck


----------



## Annett (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Hallo Nick.

Wenn Du Fragen für Deinen eigenen Teichbau hast, dann mach doch ein eigenes Thema auf... das hier ist eigentlich Eugens Teichbauthema. 

Was die Folie angeht - das kommt auf die Folienart an.


----------



## NNZ (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Ok. Werde ich machen. Sorry. Noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Eugen (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Hey

nach ca 3 Monaten das nächste Update :
Der Himmel war leider bewölkt,aber man kann den wachstumsfortschritt trotzdem gute erkennen :
  .....  
Im voderen Teil sieht man gut das glasklare,algenlose Wasser 
  
Die Seerose (N.__ Sioux) hat Läuse 
Der Grund, warum ich das Bild einstelle, ist aber ein anderer
Die 3 Blüten sind jeweils einen Tag älter und man kann schön die Farbänderung erkennen


----------



## Eugen (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: neuer Teich*

So,die wohl letzten Bilder für 2010
Alles gut gewachsen. 
Im Frühjahr werde ich wohl zum ersten mal auslichten müssen.


----------



## Eugen (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: neuer Teich*

kleines Update nach knapp einem Jahr :



 .....

 

der erste __ Maikäfer am 1.Mai  



 

Insgesamt kann man sagen,daß der Teich seinen ersten Winter gut übestanden hat.
Die Solfatare und die __ Sioux schieben bereits ihre ersten Blütenknospen hoch.
Sogar das __ Pfeilkraut und das __ Hechtkraut zeigen schon die ersten Blätter.
Und es gibt sogar Fadenalgen.
Was mich nicht weiter verwundert,wenn ich bedenke,was da an Erde bzw. Mutterboden reingekommen ist.


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Servus Eugen

Das nenne ich einen eingewachsenen Teich 

Sehe ich da auf Bild 1 "Phalaris arundinacea 'Picta' (Buntes __ Rohrglanzgras) 

[OT]Habe ich dieses Pflänzchen von Dir (letztes FTT) 


 
Hat Peter mit seiner Bestimmung recht 


> Hallo Helmut,
> das Pflanzerl zu bestimmen, wird schwierig:
> könnte ein Gewöhnliches Zwerg-__ Laichkraut – P. pusillus, P. gayi oder P. perfoliatus
> oder aber auch ein Gewöhnlicher __ Hahnenfuß - Ranunculus aquatilis oder ähnliches.


Quelle (Beitrag 164 + 165)
Am ehesten sieht es mir nach "Potamogeton pusillus" oder "Ranunculus aquatilis" aus[/OT]


----------



## Eugen (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Hallo
Update nach gut 2 Jahren

 

jede Menge Erde / Mutterboden und trotzdem keine Algen. 
__ Wasserpest wächst inzwischen nimmer und selbst Feenmoos und __ Wasserlinsen tun sich schwer.


----------



## katja (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: neuer Teich*



> und trotzdem keine Algen



ich könnte dir ein paar fadenalgen schicken, heute frisch "geerntet"


----------



## Eugen (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Hallo Katja

gern,aber sie werden hier nicht überleben.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: neuer Teich*

Hallo Eugen,

super,  schaut sehr gut aus

LG Markus


----------

